# How do I teach my dog to NOT go crazy when the garage door opens?



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

My dog goes crazyyy and is very loud when the door opens. Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My pup does the same thing because she knows her daddy is home. Haven't wuite gotten this behavior stopped yet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's just saying hello. i wouldn't stop it.
i would teach him not to exit because the
garage door is open. my dog gets excited
when one of us pulls into the driveway. he also gets
excited when the neighbors pull into their driveway. when my GF
pulls into the driveway i open the front door
and our dog waits untill my GF calls him to go and greet her.
i do the same thing when the neighbors pull
into the driveway (sometimes). i open the front
door and when they're ready they'll call him to them.
when they're finished greeting/petting they say "go home"
or "Loki, go home" and he comes home.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

He doesn't go into the garage he just goes crazy. My fiance is a cop so he works a diff shift every month and we have to turn the music on at night so when he gets home the dog wont hear him. The biggest thing is it wakes up my daughter so that is why I wanted it stopped.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach him "quiet" or "no barking".



Ares2010 said:


> He doesn't go into the garage he just goes crazy. My fiance is a cop so he works a diff shift every month and we have to turn the music on at night so when he gets home the dog wont hear him. The biggest thing is it wakes up my daughter so that is why I wanted it stopped.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We've had the same problem. It sucks when the dog is waking people up. 
We started out by completely ignoring the dog until they are calm once you get in the house. It's hard to do, but when you greet or acknowledge them as you enter, you're reinforcing the behavior.
Start with that and see if that helps slow the behavior down. When she works a shift where the barking is not waking people up, work on them going to "place" when they start acting out. 
We have our dogs trained to go to our bedroom and their dog beds when we give them the "place" command.

The garage door thing is a tough one because you're trying to do it alone sometimes.
Good luck.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

It is hard and when we get home and he is there he is barking so no one is in the house to tell him not to bark. I have tried that and it doesn't work at all he still barks very loud


----------

